# 

## Ada & Rafał

witam, 

Pytanie do forumowiczów budujący lub mieszkających na południowych obrzeżach stolicy ( trasa wawa - kraków ) i posiadających "szczelne zbiorniki na nieczystości płynne" a mówiąc normalnie: szambo. 

Z jakiej firmy korzystacie i ile kosztuje jeden kurs "wozu asenizacyjnego" czyli szambowozu ( he he ) 10 m3 . Bo do nas przyjeżdża Jarper i kasują 130 PLN co nas straszie złości... Może macie jakieś lepsze typy. 

pozdrawiam 
Rafał

----------


## NaXoS

U mnie (pod Krakowem) za 11m3 - 120 zł.
Ale taz szukam czegos tańszego....

Apropos - na ile wam wystarcza taki zbiornik? u mnie po 4-5 tygodniach do wywozu (2 os dorosłe + niemowlak  :big grin:  )

Pozdrawiam

_NaXoS_

----------


## Maluszek

My co prawda z drugiej strony Warszawy ale u nas jest podobnie. Za 10 m3 płacimy bez rachunku 130 zł, z rachunkiem ok. 150 zł  :sad:

----------


## Tomek_J

> My co prawda z drugiej strony Warszawy ale u nas jest podobnie. Za 10 m3 płacimy bez rachunku 130 zł, z rachunkiem ok. 150 zł


A jak ostatnio sugerował "Murator" szambo należy opróżniać raz w tygodniu  :wink:

----------


## am

U mnie to samo za 10m3 (a tak naprawde 9,5 płace 120pln
szambo wystarcza mi na ok miesiac (6 osob w tym 3 dzieci), Ciekawe, bo sąsiedzi wybieraja szambo raz na jakieś 6m-cy  :sad:  Obawiam sie niestety że to takie szambo bez dna   :Confused:

----------


## Becik

U nas bez faktury 100-120, z fakturą - 140

----------


## mik99

U mnie Chotomów sąsiedzi za *szambonierę* po 120-130 pln płacić muszą, wiec wszyscy raczej podobnie i z tego co wiem, rodzina 2+2 to raz w miesiącu to min. 
W innym przypadku ciekwy jestem, popdobnie jak adaś, czy tam dna są zamontowane....  :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Ożywię może temat.... ok. Mińska Maz. za wywóz 7,5 m3 wszyscy zgodnie życzą sobie 160 zł! Jeszcze straszą że od marca będzie dużo drożej :ohmy:  czy ktoś wie skąd taka cena i planowana podwyżka?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ożywię może temat.... ok. Mińska Maz. za wywóz 7,5 m3 wszyscy zgodnie życzą sobie 160 zł! Jeszcze straszą że od marca będzie dużo drożej czy ktoś wie skąd taka cena i planowana podwyżka?


Sprawedz sobie ile jest km miedzy Toba a zlewnia sciekow. Potem sie przejedz na takiej trasa taksowka i pomnoz prze np 2, wszak taksowka to troche tanszy srodek transportu nizli szambiarka.. Sprawdz ile trzeba zlewni zaplacic za 1m3 sciekow. I Ci pewnie wyjdzie kwota. Skoro wszystkie firmy zycza sobie podobna kwote, to pewnie jest to pewnie minimalna kwota do zaakceptowania wymuszona przez konkurencje.

marcin

----------


## ŁukaszC4

Ja płace 100zł za beczkę 10tyś litrów.
Okolice Warszawy.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Sprawedz sobie ile jest km miedzy Toba a zlewnia sciekow. Potem sie przejedz na takiej trasa taksowka i pomnoz prze np 2, wszak taksowka to troche tanszy srodek transportu nizli szambiarka.. Sprawdz ile trzeba zlewni zaplacic za 1m3 sciekow. I Ci pewnie wyjdzie kwota. Skoro wszystkie firmy zycza sobie podobna kwote, to pewnie jest to pewnie minimalna kwota do zaakceptowania wymuszona przez konkurencje.
> 
> marcin


wyliczyłam: ode mnie do oczyszczalni jest ok. 5km, licząc wyjatkowego strucla który zużywa paliwa 30l/100km :eek:  daje 18zł, w oczyszczalni za ścieki placą 9,20/m3 ( podwyżka marcowa ma nie przekraczać 10zł!) czyli za pół godziny pracy zarabiają 70zł, chciałabym tyle zarabiać.... niedawno brali 130zł, podwyżka paliwa o 1zł a usługa skacze o 30zł! Chyba tutejsi się zmówili  :bash:

----------


## Jastrząb

> wyliczyłam: ode mnie do oczyszczalni jest ok. 5km, licząc wyjatkowego strucla który zużywa paliwa 30l/100km daje 18zł, w oczyszczalni za ścieki placą 9,20/m3 ( podwyżka marcowa ma nie przekraczać 10zł!) czyli za pół godziny pracy zarabiają 70zł, chciałabym tyle zarabiać.... niedawno brali 130zł, podwyżka paliwa o 1zł a usługa skacze o 30zł! Chyba tutejsi się zmówili


Nie zebym ich bronil.
Ale czy masz samochod? Bo nie wydaje mi sie, zeby koszt paliwa, to byl jedyny koszt samochodu. Gdzie zakup tego samochodu, gdzie jakies naprawy chocby drutem starego strucla. Kilkunastoletnie szambiarki wisza na allegro po 50.000PLN. Nowa pewnie ze 200tys kosztuje jakbym mial zgadywac.


marcin

----------


## aksamitka

u nas w gminie (malopolska) wywóz 1m3 to 30zl  :jaw drop: wlasnym transportem 15zl

----------


## Amelia 2

Widać w różnych stronach Polski różne koszty mają :wink:  mojego pracodawcy nie interesuje że drożeje mi dojazd do pracy i że samochód się starzeje więc jest kosztowniejszy... 
Syn ma firmę transportową i wiem z pierwszej ręki że przeforsowanie podwyżki nawet o 5gr za km jest trudne bo konkurencja duża, a w przypadku szambiarzy - jest ich kilku na terenie więc się umawiają jak doić klienta :mad:  a żaden z nich nie żyje tylko z szambiarki.......

*aksamitka* jak to "własnym transportem"? :eek:

----------


## Jarek.P

Marki: 170zł/10m3, ale szambiarz taki, że jeszcze nigdy nie nawalił i nic nie stanowi dla niego problemu, nawet brak domowników w domu - on sobie poradzi, jak mówi, a pieniądze mu się wtedy podrzuca potem, "przy okazji"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## aksamitka

> W
> 
> *aksamitka* jak to "własnym transportem"?


tak mamy w uchwale:
2. Ustala się następujące górne stawki opłat ponoszonych przez właścicieli nieruchomości za
usługi w zakresie opróżniania zbiorników bezodpływowych:
1) Za zrzut nieczystości płynnych *dowiezionych we własnym zakresie* na punkt zlewny do
oczyszczalni ścieków:
1) Indywidualne gospodarstwa domowe: 6,00 zł netto za 1 m3
(...)
Za wywóz nieczystości płynnych transportem ZGKiM i zrzut na punkcie zlewnym
oczyszczalni: Zryczałtowana opłata w wysokości 30,00 zł netto za 1 m3 , w tym koszt
transportu"


o pomililam sie troche z tym wlasny  transportem, za to podalam ceny   netto  :eek:

----------


## owp

To ładny zysk mają - 240zł na jednym transporcie...

----------


## marynianka

Ja mam po sąsiedzku Pana, który prowadzi takie usługi- płacę 20 zł za 1m3, to jedna z niższych stawek i co ważne daje fakturę, bo kiedy dzwoniłam po firmach w tej okolicy za tą cene chcieli wykonać uslugę bez faktury (okolice Serocka).

----------


## naszaheidi

Kto zna na Wilanowie kogos od szamba???
Mam namiar na 10m3=240zl,podobno to tanio...
Moze ktos tanszy byl widziany?
dziekuje

----------

